# Slow running iMac - Safari not responding



## a567and8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hardware Overview:
Model Name:	iMac G5
Model Identifier:	PowerMac8,1
Processor Name:	PowerPC G5 (3.0)
Processor Speed:	1.8 GHz
Number Of CPUs:	1
L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
Memory:	512 MB
Bus Speed:	600 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	5.2.2f4
Serial Number (system):	W8450ASDPP8
Hardware UUID:	00000000-0000-1000-8000-00112433023C

Why is my iMac running so slowly? Safari often fails to respond. I often get the beach ball of death.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What version of OS X are you running?
How full is your hard drive? (Select drive on Desktop or Finder and hit Command+I keys)

If you open /Applications/Utilities/Console and select *Show Logs* and then select*All Messages*, do you see any "interesting" messages or errors in the right panel?

Create a new user account and log into that account. Do you get the same problem with Safari?

You haven't given much to go on, it could be anything, but the questions above should help narrow it down.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

a567and8 said:


> Hardware Overview:
> Model Name:	iMac G5
> Model Identifier:	PowerMac8,1
> Processor Name:	PowerPC G5 (3.0)
> ...


With the info you provided I can only suggest you general ways like:

look for the free space on your drive.
check available free space on boot volume.
run disk utility to verify & repair any damaged permissions
remove unwanted data, duplicate data etc. from system. This way you take some free space for the drive to access fast

For the slow safari & beach ball read more here:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2633251?start=0&tstart=0

(However, your problem may also be different, log report will make more clear)


----------

